# port/vent size 15 sq" per 1 cubic foot



## wesleymd (Feb 21, 2020)

Sealed Volume0.33ft³Sealed F366HzVented Volume0.98ft³Vented F336Hz

Resonant Frequency (Fs)26.2HzDC Resistance (Re)3.2ΩVoice Coil Inductance (Le)1.75mHMechanical Q (Qms)3.63Electromagnetic Q (Qes)0.33Total Q (Qts)0.31Compliance Equivalent Volume (Vas)1.89ft³Mechanical Compliance of Suspension (Cms)0.15mm/NBL Product (BL)20T·mMaximum Linear Excursion (Xmax)12.3mmSurface Area of Cone (Sd)514.7cm
 I can cut a 15square inch vent in this box and it should be just about perfect with the optimum cabinet size or am I missing something ? also plan on using this amp








*Down4Sound JP23 - 2300W RMS Amplifier . what do ya'll think ?*


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

What type of port are you going to put inside the box? I don't see being able to do a slot port with all the irregular shapes.


----------



## wesleymd (Feb 21, 2020)

I was thinking a eddy port or aero if I can get it to fit. like you said all the odd shapes its hard to make it fit.


----------

